# SLIP Indicator Light



## frontiermanshaun (Feb 22, 2005)

Hello all, I am new to the frontier, just purchased less than a week ago. I have a 2004 XE-V6 Crew Cab, 2wd, sport package. I was thumbing through the owners manual and noticed that there is a SLIP indicator light. It stated that the light blinks when the slip is being used, and also comes on for a few seconds when you start the engine. I was looking for this light and I do not have one. I was wondering if anyone had any insight on this? I don't know if this is an equipped option on the xe models or not. Since I have the sport package with the limited slip differential, I assumed that this light is supposed to be on here. Let me know what you think......


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

frontiermanshaun said:


> Hello all, I am new to the frontier, just purchased less than a week ago. I have a 2004 XE-V6 Crew Cab, 2wd, sport package. I was thumbing through the owners manual and noticed that there is a SLIP indicator light. It stated that the light blinks when the slip is being used, and also comes on for a few seconds when you start the engine. I was looking for this light and I do not have one. I was wondering if anyone had any insight on this? I don't know if this is an equipped option on the xe models or not. Since I have the sport package with the limited slip differential, I assumed that this light is supposed to be on here. Let me know what you think......


I'm don't know much about 4x4 but I am pretty sure that slip refers to slip differntial found on 4x4's, which kind of cancels you out since u have a 2wd...


----------



## black_knight (Sep 3, 2003)

The "Slip" light is probably only valid on models with the Dynamic Control Package which is a stability control program. Not many frontiers came with it and I'm not sure if it was available on XE's the limited slip is mechanical so it won't trigger anything. You'll know when it works because you will still be moving forward even though only one wheel spins some.

Later,


----------



## frontiermanshaun (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks guys, I was unclear on the concept and wanted to make sure that I didn't get rooked on a sport package. Ya'll have been a lot of help.

Thanks Again!


----------



## by_accident (Apr 4, 2005)

frontiermanshaun

I also own a 2004 2WD XE-V6 CC with the sport package. According to my window sticker, for $700, the sport package includes the roof rack, side step rails AND a limited slip differential. So you do not have to have either 4X4 or the Dynamic Control Package to have the limited slip. 

Like you, I was puzzled after reading the owners manual. The light does not come on with the other idiot lights when the engine is first started. I went back to the dealer and asked the service person why the light does not come on and she told me that she believed it will only come on when the limited slip is engaged. Well, this proved incorrect during the past hurricane season here. While loading my frontier with yard waste, I got stuck in my backyard! Good thing I had my 4x4 Pathy to pull myself out! Anyway, even though the “SLIP” light never came on, I did manage to burn two ruts into my lawn. So, even though the light didn’t come on, I do have the limited slip.

Personally, I believe there is a problem. Obviously I am not the only one who had questions after reading the owners manual. Does anyone have a service manual / schematic that would show if this circuit is even enabled? I wonder if anyone else has been able to get their SLIP light to come on and under what circumstances.


----------

